# Anyone coming to Chesapeake Show in Delaware?



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone here will be at the Wilmington Kennel club and Chesapeake GR Club speciality in a little over a week? 
I will be going Saturday all day (the speciality is being held after the WKC show) and also Sunday! I will only have Daisy so I won't be as busy and would love to meet some people! Right now I know the WKC part of the day starts at 9:30 for the goldens. So bright and early..but there will be over 70 goldens there! 
Feel free to PM me or comment here if you are thinking of coming. Hope to see you there! :wavey:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Got the judging program in the mail today for the speciality show. That part starts at 1:00 with sweeps and goes from there. It also looks like if everyone shows up it will be a 5 pt major in bitches and a 3 pt major in dogs!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I wish I could go to see all of the dogs.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Come on down then!! ;-)


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Is that the one at Lums Pond? Would not be able to make it but that is not too far from me.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Is that the one at Lums Pond? Would not be able to make it but that is not too far from me.


Yes that is the one! But oh darn! I will be there Sunday too!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes! I will be there if I can con one of our instructors into covering my Sunday classes. I give it fifty -fifty bc I feel so guilty leaving . I entered Mystic for his first CD leg.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about heading up there on Saturday


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Got the judging program in the mail today for the speciality show. That part starts at 1:00 with sweeps and goes from there. It also looks like if everyone shows up it will be a 5 pt major in bitches and a 3 pt major in dogs!


What is the break down for the specials girls v boys?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> What is the break down for the specials girls v boys?


5 D/ 9 B.. I think he has a good chance!  you need to come! Don't feel guilty!

Today I missed Gunpowder GR speciality..they had over 80 goldens entered and the specials were 10 D/11 B! And a half-sibling to Lilly got a Select! His name is Tracker, GCH Chantelle Barefoot in the Park. I was so mad that I forgot to enter!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I'm thinking about heading up there on Saturday


Ok be sure to find me so we can really meet! Lol


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm working! :--sad:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Bummer! So not fair!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I bet that the win goes to Slate, who won the L I Specialty under the same judge. I have no inside info, but just my guess if we were betting.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess we will find out! At least I hope WE do..hint hint! Lol


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Has the results been published yet? Where can I see them?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

bethlehemgolden said:


> Has the results been published yet? Where can I see them?


It's this weekend coming up...so no results yet! I think I forgot to put the dates..it 4/25-4/26. At least those are the days I will be there..they are also having it Friday as well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

All five goldens got baths, trims and dries today, so some progress being made. Deleware seems far away, but I am optimistic for the rally power to get there.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am :crossfing:crossfing that you will be coming! Daisy is scheduled for a bath Friday..might end up doing it Thursday..will have to check the groomer's schedule tomorrow. It's nice having a groomer at work. Having her do the bath and drying saves me time. Will trim her up myself Thursday night, then try my best to keep her "clean" until Saturday! Lol :uhoh:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Only 2 more days..at least for us to show! If I could have gotten off of work I would have done Friday too. Come out and see some beautiful goldens!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't realize this event is also on Sunday. I'm trying now to see if I can work out something to at least try to attend one of the days.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes it's three days! Today Mystic got BOS! We will be there tomorrow and Sunday. Sunday they show early at 9:30?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It was great to meet and watch OnMyWay2MyDreams with Daisy complete, as well as later I got to see Mystic compete.

*OnMyWay2MyDreams and Daisy*









*Mystic and his handler*


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Rob! It was nice to meet you! We got third place in sweeps but nothing in the regular classes. Mystic did well in them a.m. Getting BOS but sadly didn't get anything in the afternoon. We will see what today brings!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I decided to go there for a second day and saw OnMyWay2MyDreams compete again (no pictures as I was using her camera to take pictures for her) , as well as got to see Mystic compete again.

Afterward OnMyWay2MyDreams and I got to meet Mystic after the show.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

You got great pictures of Mystic! Mine were not! Lol it was a beautiful day! I am glad Rob came again. Today we got fourth place in our group. Happy we went! Rob promised he would come next year! I am holding him to it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you both so much for the Mystic photos! We just got back home to Maine , and he already went swimming. A clean dry Mystical Doggie is a rare moment in time. I was very proud of Vesta for showing him to BOS, and it was so nice to see the photos.


----------

